# الإشارات الحيوية ... أنواعها و كيفية قياسها - Biomedical Signals



## حسنين علي موسى (19 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تعتبر الإشارات الحيوية – Biomedical Signals الصادرة من جسم الأنسان واحدة من الظواهر الهامة جداً التي يعتمد عليها في تحديد حالة الجسم الفسلجية و السريرية مما سيساهم بشكل أساسي في تشخيص العديد من الحالات المرضية ( الغير طبيعية ) التي تنتاب الأنسان .

تتعدد المصادر التي تنشأ منها مثل هذه الأشارات من الأعضاء المختلفة لجسم الأنسان مثل القلب ، الدماغ ، الرئتين ، الجلد وغيرها لتحمل في طياتها المعلومات الطبية المهمة والدالة على وظيفة تلك الأعضاء الناشئة منها .... كما هو الحال في الفعالية الكهربائية للقلب أو جريان الدم في الأوعية الدموية المختلفة أو مرور الهواء من خلال المجاري التنفسية أو حركة القفص الصدري أثناء التنفس أو التراكيزالجزيئية للأوكسجين وثاني أوكسيد الكاربون في الدم أو الممانعة الكالفانية للجلد ..... كلها أمثلة مهمة على إشارات حيوية صادرة من أعضاء و أنظمة مختلفة لجسم الأنسان ...... بحيث تختلف أنواع تلك الإشارات و بإختلاف طبيعتها الفيزيائية و خواصها ... فقد تكون تلك الأشارات كهربائية أو ميكانيكية أو مغناطيسية أو حتى صوتية أو ضوئية ..... الخ .....

لغرض قياس مثل تلك الإشارات ... يجب أن يمتاز الجهاز أو المنظومة المستخدمة لذلك بميزات خاصة تمكنه من تحقيق الغرض المطلوب بشكل صحيح و دقيق .... لذلك فأن مثل تلك الأجهزة ( الطبية ) تتألف وبشكل أساسي من أربعة مكونات رئيسة ... هي الكمية الفيزيائية المقاسة - Measurand ، المجس أو المتحسس – Transducer / Sensor والذي سيقيس تلك الإشارة من مصدرها بشكل مباشر ... عن طريق تحويل الطاقة الأصلية التي تمثها الإشارة ( حسب أنواعها المختلفة المذكورة أعلاه ) إلى طاقة كهربائية يسهل التعامل معها ( هندسياً ) ، معالج الإشارة – Signal Conditioner والذي يقوم بتغيير بعض خواص الإشارة المقاسة لملائمتها بشكل أكثر و أدق ( بدون أن يؤثر ذلك على الغرض المطلوب من قياسها ) من خلال تكبير مدى تلك الأشارة – Amplitude ( حيث تمتاز معظم الإشارات الحيوية بقلة مداها و قيمتها ) أو ترشيح ( فلترة ) حزمة التردد الخاصة بها Bandwidth ومنع التشويش الحاصل من التداخل مع مؤثرات المحيط الخارجي أو تحويل نمط تلك الأشارة من النمط المتشابه – Analouge الى النمط الرقمي –Digital ليسهل التعامل معها و تحليلها بواسطة الكومبيوتر لزيادة دقة القياس ... يتم ذلك كله بأستخدام دوائر الكترونية سهلة التصميم مثل المكبرات والمرشحات وغيرها ... المكون الرئيسي الرابع لمنظومة قياس اللإشارة الحيوية هو وحدة العرض – Display System والذي سيمثل جزء الإخراج للمنظومة ومن خلالها سيتم عرض التمثيل النهائي للإشارة المقاسة ( المطلوبة ) ... كما تتعدد وسائل العرض تلك فقد تكون على شكل شاشة عرض ( كما في الراسم الذبذبي CRT ) أو بشكل إشارة مرسومة و مطبوعة على ورق حراري خاص أو ممثلة على شريظ مغناطيسي ..... يجب أن تكون منظومة القياس مزودة بالإضافة للمكونات الرئيسة المذكورة بوحدة إنذار- Alarm من أجل التحذير بوجود خلل في قياس الإشارة ... كما أن وجود وحدة لخزن المعلومات – Data Storage له أهمية كبيرة خصوصاً في مجال البحوث العلمية و الجانب الأكاديمي .....

أن أجهزة و منظومات قياس الأشارة الطبية تمثل ركن أساسي من أركان الأجهزة الطبية المستخدمة في المستشفيات و المراكز و المؤسسات الصحية ... لما لها من فائدة كبيرة في تشخيص حالة المريض السريرية Clinical Condition حتى تعددت أنواع و مسميات تلك الأجهزة بإختلاف الإشارة الحيوية التي تقيس ... لكن مع أحتفاظها بالمبدأ الأساسي نفسه ( تقريباً ) من حيث التصميم الهندسي و المكونات الأساسية .... بحيث أصبحت عائلة تلك النوعية من الأجهزة تضم العديد من أجهزة القياس لعل من أشهرها صيتاً تلك المستخدمة في قياس تخطيط القلب الكهربائي – EKG ، تخطيط الدماغ المغناطيسي– MEG ، تخطيط العضلات – EMG ، ممانعة الجلد – GSR ، وظائف الرئتين - Spirometry وتركيزالأوكسجين في الدم - Oximetry .......

مشرفنا الفاضل .... زملائي الأعزاء ....... عذراً على إطالتي في هذه المقدمة ..... ستجدون في الملف المرفق –PDF ما هو أكثر تفصيلاً و توضيحاً حول الموضوع ...... وباللغة الأنكليزية ...... بإنتظار كل ملاحظاتكم و إستفساراتكم و تعليقاتكم من أجل تحقيق الفائدة المرجوة للجميع إن شاء الله .... والسلام عليكم

م. حــســــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## Eng Maryam (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على الموضوع الرائع...
كذلك الكتاب 
Introduction to biomedical engineering
يحتوي على فصل يتعلق بموضع الاخ الكريم.
احيانا يتم حصر Biosignals حسب طريقة الفهم والتفسير لنوعين:
* 
1 Determined signals: وهي الاشارات الحيوية التي يمكن تفسيرها بمعادلة رياضية لوصف الوضع الطبيعي وغير الطبيعي وذلك لغايات التشخيص.
2 Random sIgnals: وهي عبارة عن اشارات حيوية عشوائية غير مرتبطة بمعادلة رياضية لتفسير الظاهرة ولا تعطي نتيجة يعتمد عليها للقياس او التشخيص ولكن احيانا تدل على خطورة معينة ومثال عليهأ VF لا تخضع لمعادلة ولكنها مؤشر لاعتلال عضلة القلب.

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على موضوعك القيم.
*


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (19 أغسطس 2007)

أشكرك جداً أخي الكريم - محمد الكسواني على تفاعلك الرائع و إضافتك الجيدة .... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (19 أغسطس 2007)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> أشكرك جداً أخي الكريم - محمد الكسواني على تفاعلك الرائع و إضافتك الجيدة .... جزاك الله كل خير


لا شكر على واجب اخي العزيز...
ان المواضيع الرائعة هي التي تجذب الاعضاء للمشاركة بما لديهم من علم متواضع...
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم، موضوع رائع من اخ عزيز ورائع..


----------



## نسيم الخلد (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 

موضوع بغاية الاهمية سلمت يداك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ م. حسنين العراقي .

تحياتي وتقديري .

عطاء دائم ومتجدد .

البغدادي .


----------



## دكتور يوسف (3 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم لان هذا أساس الهندسه الطبيه و نوات الإختراع


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (7 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلا موضوع جميل جدا اخى الكريم
انا الان بصدد عمل patiant monitor كمشروع تخرج 
اكيد الكتاب ده هيفدنى جدا


----------



## am_em (8 أكتوبر 2007)

والله متميز دائما وراااااااائع بمواضيعك................الله يزيدك ويبارك لك


----------



## tigersking007 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخ حسنين


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (12 أكتوبر 2007)

الزملاء الأعزاء ... أقدم لكم شكري الجزيل وأمتناني العميق لكل كلماتكم الرقيقة والرائعة ... وأدعو من الله عز وجل أن أظل عند حسن ظنكم وثقتكم الغالية .... ستجدون في الرابط التالي بعض جدول للمقارنة بين أهم الإشارات الحيوية الصادرة من جسم الإنسان - ECG, EEG, EMG, ERG, EOG, EGG .... وذلك بالإستناد إلى بعض خصائصها وميزاتها ... مثل القيمة وحزمات التردد وغيرها ... بالإضافة إلى مرتسمات تلك الإشارات وأشكالها .... تحياتي للجميع ...

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/Human Biopotentials.pdf

م. حــســــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## amod (13 أكتوبر 2007)

دائما متميز كما عودتنا
لك جزيل الشكر واطيب المنى


----------



## الفارسة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخ حسنين على الموضوع الرائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa_husien (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله الف خير اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله شاهين (7 نوفمبر 2007)

محتاج جدا جهاز diathermy


----------



## المسلم84 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مروان20 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## كاظم الجناني (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراجزيلا يا اخ حسنين ... انت كما عرفناك ... تزودنا دائما بكل ما هو جيد و مفيد .


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة جادة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و افاد الله بك الاسلام المسلمين


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على المعلومات


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## moath saeed (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك عنا خير


----------



## damask_BME (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يجزيكن الخير


----------



## Randa salah (23 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Randa salah (23 يونيو 2012)

ارجو المساعدة انا عندي سمنار عن مصدر الاشارات الحيويه داخل جسم الانسان وطريقة قياسها وانواعها واصوات القلب وانواع السماعات والقدرة على تكوين الاشارات المغنطة داخل جسم الانسان ضروري جدا جدا


----------



## asso_y (23 يونيو 2012)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله هناك كتب كثيرة وخاصة في كتب biomedical eng تحوي على فصل كامل حول موضوع sensor وانواعها ومن الممكن الاطلاع على هذا فصل من كتاب حول الموضوع عسى ان يفيدكم بشي ويارب يفتح علينا وعليكم بالخير 
ftp://ftp.seu.edu.cn/Pub2/EBooks/Books_from_EngnetBase/pdf/8594/S05.pdf


----------



## العيون الدامعة (27 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا أستاذنا القدير


----------



## Randa salah (6 يوليو 2012)

شكرا كثير وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## mohammed.madani (8 يوليو 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## sunshine3000 (8 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (29 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر م.حسين مواضيعك رااائعة وجداً ممتازة دوماً زادك الله علماً ونفع بك المسلمين يارب


----------



## samoha-991 (20 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخي على المشاركة القيمة


----------

